# Removing Pinstripes



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Hey for those of u in the know.

is it possible to remove factory pinstripes?

iffin so...

how???


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Apply heat gently with hair dryer to soften adhesive, and peel slowly. Clean well (might need some alcohol/naptha) and wax. The drawback is that sometimes the area under the pinstripes is less faded than the surrounding paint, so the pinstripes will still show, just in a different color


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

AtlantaKing said:


> Apply heat gently with hair dryer to soften adhesive, and peel slowly. Clean well (might need some alcohol/naptha) and wax. The drawback is that sometimes the area under the pinstripes is less faded than the surrounding paint, so the pinstripes will still show, just in a different color


ah so thats all it is? just a glue? ive got a while vehicle so i figure it wont be as bad.... so use alcohol? how about acetone?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

The alcohol/acetone is to remove glue residue. If there isn't any, then it's not needed.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

AtlantaKing said:


> The alcohol/acetone is to remove glue residue. If there isn't any, then it's not needed.


cool. i was just wondering if acetone was too strong of a chemical to do that with..

thanks CT


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

yo they got a drill bit thing, its like some kinda rubber, its made specifically for it.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

You do NOT want to get acetone on your paint. I removed the black paint from my F250 emblems with acetone, and carefully taped off the whole area with plastic and masking tape. I tried like hell to make sure it didn't damage my clearcoat but it still made it through. Rubbing alcohol or GooGone would be much better for this. WD 40 even works.


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

Goo gone 
<a href="http://www.pictiger.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img3.pictiger.com/0a7/13379513.jpg" border="0" /></a>


----------



## Friedeel (Jun 12, 2006)

The factory pinstripes can be removed easily as long as they are the sticker kind. The painted on pinstripes are a little harder but still can be taken off as long as vehicle has never been painted and stripe has been cleared over on blend panel. The only thing you have to worry about is the lines are going to ghost back though. Most of the time you can buff it out with a high speed but some times it still shows because of slight fading in the paint around the stripes. Basically what ak said. If you want to take them off let me know, shouldn't more than a half hour or so.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

30 grit sand paper and a lil elbow grease...lemme have a hack at em pin stripes....ya don't even hafta pay me. I'll do it fer free.

When I'm done..I'll clean off them rims,too


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Better make sure...*

... that is not beneath the clear coat or you will regret trying to get them off.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

I assume you've already tried taking them off but if not, wait til the weather heats up and the sun is a bit stronger. Leave the car outside all day and then, as a backup, heat up the pinstripes with the blow dryer. Do small peices at a time, you can usually get a nice strip running but don't pull too hard or it might break (then it becomes a PITA).

If there is any glue left, WD-40 works great. Or you could buy some fine cut rubbing compound from the auto parts store (with the wax) and give it a rub. Should take it right off.

The comment about the fading is correct too .............. very much true on white vehicles as well.


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

*Use a DA!*

Or RazorBlade!


----------



## fisheagle (Jun 9, 2002)

3m makes a real good adhesive remover. We use it almost everyday in the shop. scott


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Many years ago (when I was very much cash strapped) I worked them off my truck with a fingernail over the course of a couple hot summer days. Took awhile but worked fine. Truck color was red so the area below the stripes did not fad as much, buffed out the problem areas (glue build up and stubborn stripe) with buffer and compound. The non-faded area seemed to blend after two years or so. Now the truck is old and rusted so I am not the slightest bit concerned. Otherwise take it to a local shop, may not cost as much as you think.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

if you can feel a bump when you rub your finger over them...they are put on at the dealership...easy to get off...they get like $40 each and can do 20 or so in an hour...you get charged $220 for custom striping...if its factory...get a pro... it will screw up your clearcoat...ounce that is broken, you got problems untill you repaint...


----------

